# Realtek Mod Treiber S1220A



## DanHot (22. August 2019)

Kennt sich jemand hier mit Mod Treibern aus für den S1220A
Hatte vorher eine XFI :/
Hab jetzt aber ein ASUS X570-E der Treiber von der Asusseite hab ich keine option für crossover Frequenz oder Bassboost
Dazu hat er noch diese Sonic sachen installiert die Neuland für mich sind :/ sollte ich diese überhaupt benutzen.

Hab diesen Mod treiber gefunden:
Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 (POST YOUR MODS) | TechPowerUp Forums

und irgend was mit APO Treiber
PureSoftApps: APO Driver [2019-08-14]

allerdings alles Böhmische Dörfer für mich.


----------



## Hubacca (22. August 2019)

Vielleicht reichen dir ja die "Enhancements/Verbesserungen" von Windows aus ? Darunter findest du auch ein BassBoost oder auch den EQ, aber bitte komplett lesen:
Windows 10: Equalizer einstellen – so geht’s


----------



## DanHot (23. August 2019)

Tja diese sind leider nicht vorhanden
https://i.imgur.com/RaiLsaL.png
Das Problem ist der Realtek Treiber von ASUS!


----------



## Hubacca (23. August 2019)

Bei mir siehts wie auf dem Bild aus - aber das nützt dir ja auch nix....
Auf der Asus Homepage gibts anscheinend auch nur eine aktuellen Treiber sonst hätte ich gesagt versuchs mal mit einem älterem.

Dann hab ich mir mal das Asus Sonic Studio angeschaut und finde dort alles was du brauchst !
Da wirst du dich wohl etwas mit auseinander setzen müssen:
[Windows 10] Sonic Studio 3 UWP – Einfuehrung | Offizieller Support | ASUS Schweiz

Das ganze hat übrigens etwa 5 Minuten Suche gebraucht ....


----------



## DanHot (23. August 2019)

Ja das kenne ich auch schon, allerdings ist ein Equalizer nicht das gleiche wie Crossover.

Und das nächste Problem ist das die Option: Alle Soundeffekte deaktivieren
https://i.imgur.com/m95uzQf.png

die gleiche wie diese: Signalverbesserungen aktivieren
https://i.imgur.com/6d68SAQ.png
ist.

Diese muss allerdings aus sein damit ich nicht diesen Bug habe:
X570 mit S1220A BUG | ComputerBase Forum

Also kann ich auch nicht mal den Equalizer benutzen!

Irgend was stimmt da nicht, entweder ist es der Treiber von realtek oder Asus ka, daher auch die Frage nach einem Mod Treiber.

Ins ASUS Forum kann ich nicht schreiben weil mein Account nicht freigeschaltet wird:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/546114-asus-rog-forum.html#post9968679


----------



## Hubacca (23. August 2019)

Na wenn du die Signalverbesserungen nicht aktivierst dann können sie ja auch nicht unter den eigenschaften auftauchen. 
Wenn die nur der EQ erstmal reicht dann würde ich den Asus Sonic Rotz einfach deinstallieren und schaun was Windows dann so anbietet - dürfte den Realtek Treiber ja nicht beeinflussen.
Ich kenne auch die Crossover Funktion von deiner XFi Software nicht und was die für eine Funktion haben soll ? Zumal du keine Angaben machst was du überhaupt vor hast oder
haben möchtest.


----------



## DanHot (23. August 2019)

Ach wenn ich diese aktiviere tauchen diese nicht dort auf.

Und noch mal ich kann den EQ nicht benutzen weil dann 7.1 nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.
Normal sollte es keine Rolle spielen ob die Asus sachen installiert sind, werd ich aber mal später testen was passiert wenn ich sie deinstalliere.
Voraussage das es noch genau so ist wie vorher. 

Crossover für den Bass, sieht bei der Xfi so aus z.B.
https://www.avsforum.com/photopost/data/2343669/d/db/dba1188d_a5u3.jpeg

Kenn sonst keine Crossover Funktion bei einer Soundkarte, dachte das wäre logisch!

Einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe ist:
FAQ ID # 59663 - How Do I Set My Speaker System’s Crossover Frequency for Realtek Audio?

aber der Beitrag ist von 2017 und ich hab nicht mal diese reg Einträge und selbst wenn ich diese erstelle geht es nicht.

Diese Option fehlt mir quasi:
https://usercontent1.hubstatic.com/8473454_f520.jpg


----------



## DanHot (23. August 2019)

Problem gefixed:
Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8720) WHQL

kann zwar nicht über die Optionen die Crossover Frequenz einstellen, das kann man aber dann selber machen unter:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC

cut_off_frequency AUF DEZIMAL STELLEN 6000=60Hz wollt ihr also 100Hz stellt ihr 10000 ein.

closed


----------

